# Gut loading crickets for LG



## jacko17 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hello,
I'm a little confused about this. what do you do ? do u gut load a few or all of them ? Once i have bought them i will transfer them to a bigger tub and then what do i do ? put, veg and fruit in with them. and then when i come to feed my LG get a few crickets and shake them with the calcium powder. 

Cheers


----------



## kelz.1988 (Nov 2, 2011)

I keep crickets in a plastic tub and put veggies in the tub for them to munch on, sometimes i dust the veggies with calcium (a vet told me to do this). I then take out the crickets i want and dust them too before feeding.


----------



## roddymclaren (Mar 11, 2011)

i put mine in a deep RUB (really useful box) with some eggbox bits, feed carrots. I also use dried fishfood (sticks) and chicken laying mash both have calcium and other vits. i also use this for the mealworms. I dust mon-friday calcium and sat/sun D3. There is also a small lid of calcium available in the viv at all times. If you do feed mealworms it can be difficult to get the vits to stick so i wet them before sprinkling vits on them.


----------



## jacko17 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for your replies. When you first buy them is it ok to give them to your LG straight away or do you have to gut feed them first? 
Also what do you do with the ones that are too big for your LG ?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

gutload them before you feed them to your leo.

you can also use dried dog and cat food as well as veg to gutload - crickets like high protein food.


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

I personally wouldn't feed them with a gutload of dog/cat food. I take however many bugs I need out and put them into another tub with just veg. Keep them in there for a day then feed them to my reps.


----------



## roddymclaren (Mar 11, 2011)

jacko17 said:


> Thanks for your replies. When you first buy them is it ok to give them to your LG straight away or do you have to gut feed them first?
> Also what do you do with the ones that are too big for your LG ?



Buy a smaller instar (size) , perhaps 3 depending on the size of your lizard , do u buy bulk or prepack. If you have space you can feedup your crickets from a smaller size, i do this with mealworm too, better to get minis and grow them on.


----------



## jacko17 (Nov 12, 2011)

Its the only size they had. They are only a few small ones in there


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

Avoid gutloading with foods that are high in proteins, this can lead to problems with the reptile as they cannot process protein very well. It can lead to gout. Just fresh fruit veggies is fine. Carrot, rocket, kale, dandilion leaves, apple, orange, blackberries, pear, all are good gutloads with very little protein content. 

You could also look on a website called kilgour chameleons, he does a gutload suppliment called dino fuel. It in America so expect to wait a few weeks for delivery but believe me, its worth every day you have to wait. The crix go nuts for it, and my chameleons are a lot more active since I started to use it just 2 weeks ago.!


----------



## roddymclaren (Mar 11, 2011)

benton1576 said:


> You could also look on a website called kilgour chameleons, he does a gutload suppliment called dino fuel. It in America so expect to wait a few weeks for delivery but believe me, its worth every day you have to wait. The crix go nuts for it, and my chameleons are a lot more active since I started to use it just 2 weeks ago.!


I used to buy Cricket food (small coloured pellets about 1mm diameter) but after looking at the contents (vitamin value) it is the same as fish sticks for sale in B&M . when its egg time i also add chicken laying mash to the live food to give a higher calcium for the females. will look up dino fuel cheers


----------



## Lilly Exotics (Oct 10, 2008)

Take a look at Repashy SuperLoad, it's a great product! You simply sprinkle a little onto whatever you feed your insects. Alternatively for a complete insect diet, consider Bug Burger - crickets and roaches absolutely love this. Both products are available via this link:

Repashy Super Foods


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

crickets cannabalise each other if they`re not fed enough protein.

dog food is 20% protein and fish food is 40 - 50% protein, dont see why the dog food is so bad if fed with veg?


----------



## Dan Trafford (Mar 10, 2011)

Check with your supplier to see if their bugs come pre gut loaded. I will feed my reps with bugs fresh from the shop on the first day as they are kept on bug grub. But I immediately put veg and stuff in so they are gut loaded for the next feed, and so on.


----------



## roddymclaren (Mar 11, 2011)

pigglywiggly said:


> crickets cannabalise each other if they`re not fed enough protein.
> 
> dog food is 20% protein and fish food is 40 - 50% protein, dont see why the dog food is so bad if fed with veg?


i have read of others using dried cat dog food without problems. I will check the % in the dried fish sticks and perhaps consider a change.

Its great to learn something new everyday.

Thanks pigglywiggly


----------



## roddymclaren (Mar 11, 2011)

roddymclaren said:


> i have read of others using dried cat dog food without problems. I will check the % in the dried fish sticks and perhaps consider a change.
> 
> Its great to learn something new everyday.
> 
> Thanks pigglywiggly


The dried fish sticks have 26% protein so not so bad. thanks for the info


----------



## Jamesah1975 (May 24, 2013)

Can any fruit be used like banana, strawberry, you know, normal fruits that are in my home or are some classed as bad?


----------

